# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Newly set up CRS tank (picture intensive)

## schizome

Hello all, I've recently set up a new CRS tank after quite abit of research. Have been running for about 4 weeks now and I thought of sharing it with you guys.

Some specs below:
Tank dimensions: 10mm 4ft x 1ft x 1.5ft divided by 6mm glass into 4 partitions
Filter: Eheim Pro 2228 with CR, Eheim substrat pro and Biohomme plus, in order from bottom to top
UV steriliser: Hopar 11W
Chiller: Teco TR10
Light: 2 x 54W Hopar 4ft T5 light switched on for 3 hours each in morning, afternoon and night (Same timing as UV steriliser)
Substrate: ADA Amazonia II with Hayabashi mineral powder as base
Flora: Various mosses on meshes/driftwood, riccia, mini pelia, us fissiden and amazonia frogbits
Fauna: Horned nerite snails, Red Ramshorn snails, Otos, *and some parasites like PLANARIA * (still looking at how to solve the problem)
No CO2 but airpump instead to try to raise pH to 6.4

Water parameters:
No2, No3: 0
GH: 4-5
KH: 1
pH: 6.3-6.4
NH3: 0
TDS: 155-160
Temperature: 25-26 degrees celsius

Additives and food:
Full mosura range
Aquamedi dechlorinator
Seachem fluorish excel

Sorry for the crappy photos. Its the best camera I have at home. The wires are quite messy as well. HAHA.

Have tried to scape the tank to the best of my ability. Frogbits are getting abit overgrown soon and near to clear some of them. There is also some BBA which somehow do not get eaten by any of the non shrimp species including yamatos and SAEs which I have already removed. Excel also doesn't seem to work as well as manually removing them.
*
FTS*



Have divided the tank into 4 partitions for selective breeding. Right now, from left to right 

*1) Sakuras* (will be transferring them to another tank if the CRS breeding is successful to free up one more space)








*2) Hinos

*


*
3) Empty except for 1 guppy
*



* 
4) Mosuras*











*Filtration system -* Self priming from all 4 partitions into a cooler box aka sump (for WC and adding of additives. Sometimes add a bottle of frozen ice to help the chiller) --> Atman pump 1000l/h --> Eheim 2228 (not powerful enough alone to drive water up) --> UV steriliser --> chiller --> distributed back to 4 partitions












This set-up plus purchase of shrimps has left me quite broke. But for the love of my new found hobby I think it's worth it!  :Grin: 

Some questions that I have:

1) What do you guys do with the moulted shells? Remove them or leave them there?

2) My teco chiller's readings are always about 3 degrees celcius lower than the digital and mercury thermometers. Will it result in higher electricity bills since the cooling temperature is set lower? Any way to calibrate the chiller?

3) HOW TO SOLVE THE PLANARIA PROBLEM?!?! It is only present in my Sakura and Hino partitions. The guppy eats them up in the empty partition but somehow the mosura partition is infested with baby ramshorn snails instead.

4) Should I do up moss walls for all 4 partitions? It will give the shrimps more space to move around!

Comments are welcome as I'm still trying to improve on the set up + water parameters of my tank!

----------


## silane

very nice and pro setup. How did you hold the clear pipe together? look like it may give way if you do not glue them.

----------


## schizome

> very nice and pro setup. How did you hold the clear pipe together? look like it may give way if you do not glue them.


Thanks alot! It's my first time doing CRS and setting up a tank on such a large scale so I didn't want to screw things up.

The clear pipes fit nicely into the joints. Have tested for leaks and black taped those parts. Otherwise I don't think they will give way as claimed by several LFS. They are also quite cheap to replace should they get worn out. By the way I bought the pipes and joints from Y618. Nice uncle that shared much of his experience with me.

----------


## Cross

wow nice setup there. all the matured fissidens :Surprised: . Teco can calibrate the temp error. can google the chiller manual online :Smile:

----------


## schizome

> wow nice setup there. all the matured fissidens. Teco can calibrate the temp error. can google the chiller manual online


Thanks! Finally managed to calibrate it to the correct temperature. Got the fissidens from a bro here.

----------


## Spid

Very nice setup there. 

One simple suggestion- Enhance your present filtration by adding a sump tank at the lower tier powered by a stronger pump which will last you through the UV and the chiller. 

Your tank looks very "NEW", I guess addition of more bacteria and more livestock (especially those that can shit a lot) is needed. :Grin:  

Happy shrimping.

----------


## eviltrain

poison detected. Very good job done.

----------


## karlyau

nice setup :Well done:

----------


## dexter

very nice and pro setup. Bro you adjusted the rate of water flowing down from tank to suit the 1000L/HR very accurately? i tried using these kind of water flow last time, have to adjust/topup once in a while in case it overflows or not enough water flowing into the sump

----------


## alien54d

theres no overflow?
be careful when your atman pump stop working  :Crying:

----------


## schizome

> theres no overflow?
> be careful when your atman pump stop working





> very nice and pro setup. Bro you adjusted the rate of water flowing down from tank to suit the 1000L/HR very accurately? i tried using these kind of water flow last time, have to adjust/topup once in a while in case it overflows or not enough water flowing into the sump





> nice setup





> poison detected. Very good job done.





> Very nice setup there. 
> 
> One simple suggestion- Enhance your present filtration by adding a sump tank at the lower tier powered by a stronger pump which will last you through the UV and the chiller. 
> 
> Your tank looks very "NEW", I guess addition of more bacteria and more livestock (especially those that can shit a lot) is needed. 
> 
> Happy shrimping.



Thanks guys! Yeah I use a tap to adjust the flowrate of the water priming down into the cooler box. Took me many tries to get it right and I never want to touch it again. Tried installing the toilet bowl valve but the one that i bought require water of very high pressure to work (Suspect that all toilet bowl valves are the same) so I scraped that idea.
By the way there is no overflow system. Water only stops priming downwards when the water level reaches below the filters so I'm running a risk with an atman pump that I hope will never fail me.  :Grin: 

Currently letting the water evaporate so that the water level is just right above the filters to ensure that there will not be a flood when the pump really spoils one day. However, with that, the taps will be too high above the water level and it creates splash which dirty the glass surface and gets quite unsightly.  :Sad:  Looks like I have to make some kind of improvement soon!

----------


## silane

Seeing your pics remind me of my 3 tiers, 4ft tank sectionized into 4 tanks in 1 row, they are also filter by canister filter, 3 of them. I have decommed the tankset due to the recently move but I will put it into service soon, after seeing your tanks.

Not too sure if UV is necessary for shrimp tanks and is it actually better with UV.

----------


## Desewer

Suggestion for prevention of overflow during pump failure:

Drill a hole at the side of the cooler box and stick a hose there. Other end goes to your nearest drain e.g. kitchen or bathroom. If one of your pumps fail, the water from your tank will rise until this new hole in the cooler box and safely drain away... Quite unsightly if your drain is too far, though.

----------


## schizome

> Seeing your pics remind me of my 3 tiers, 4ft tank sectionized into 4 tanks in 1 row, they are also filter by canister filter, 3 of them. I have decommed the tankset due to the recently move but I will put it into service soon, after seeing your tanks.
> 
> Not too sure if UV is necessary for shrimp tanks and is it actually better with UV.


Woah your collection must have been countless. One tier of 4ft already took up so much of my effort. Can't imagine 3 times of that  :Knockout: 




> Suggestion for prevention of overflow during pump failure:
> 
> Drill a hole at the side of the cooler box and stick a hose there. Other end goes to your nearest drain e.g. kitchen or bathroom. If one of your pumps fail, the water from your tank will rise until this new hole in the cooler box and safely drain away... Quite unsightly if your drain is too far, though.


Not a bad idea but the nearest drain would be my kitchen toilet. Which means the pipe has to cut across the dining room and kitchen. My mum will kill me heh.  :Flame: 

Any other ideas?

----------


## Shaihulud

First time the pump fails, and it will invariably fail at some point.... A big enough sump would prevent water on the floor, or 2 sump.

----------


## hoyuxiang

wow nice set up bro....

----------


## schizome

Mm should I do away with the sump and connect the outlet of the priming filters straight to the canister instead?

----------


## marle

Sump is good!

----------


## Cross

Might want to repostion your chiller, the back emits alot of warm air based on my tr15, counterproductive when its blowing at the *sump and canister.

----------


## schizome

> Sump is good!


When pump fails, flood is not good! Hahaha!




> Might want to repostion your chiller, the back emits alot of warm air based on my tr15, counterproductive when its blowing at the *sump and canister.


It was the best place that I could possibly have placed it. If I turn it around the back will be facing my other tanks. The other possible places are all corners.

----------


## Desewer

> Mm should I do away with the sump and connect the outlet of the priming filters straight to the canister instead?


Bro, suppose you do away with the sump and connect all 4 inlets directly to the canister.

You eliminate the possibility of the sump overflowing due to pump failure, and since your entire water flow system is contained, there is no likelihood of flooding due to pump failure at all.

However, you will need to tweak your outlets very very accurately. IMO eventually one or more outlets will allow additional water throughput, and result in one partition flooding. Since all your partitions are at the same level as the tank top edge, any excess water in one chamber will overflow out of your tank and onto the floor...  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## eviltrain

If i never observe wrongly, schizome never partition the bottom. All partitions are slightly above the soil.

----------


## Desewer

hey, you're right! i didn't see that the partitions were slightly above the tank floor. in this case, the water levels across all partitions should remain the same.

----------


## eviltrain

But i agree with the direct connection to the filter canister part. Just in case of any power failure, your mother won't be killing you for flooding the living room.
And since you partition your tank in the way you never part your bottom, get a team of hungry loaches or puffers in one of the partition throw some algra waffers in and let the puffers eat the unsuspecting flatworms. 
-i'm poisoned by your setup-

----------


## kunalrsingh

i really like the setup. especially the idea about using one filter for the partitions. but is the direct connections for 4 partitions a feasible idea? would be interested in doing something like that if the direct connection can work out.

----------


## silane

> Woah your collection must have been countless. One tier of 4ft already took up so much of my effort. Can't imagine 3 times of that


My method was a bit simple, 1 canister filter driving a row of tanks with a spray bar across and a hidden small partition for the inlet. So is easlier to manage then yours.

----------


## NingNing

Very nice. to stop planarias, reduce feeding. 

To rid yourself of ramshorn snails, sell them.

----------


## jojoe

Very Very nice setup, thanks for SHARING THE FULL SETUP...

THIS IS SO CALL REAL SHARING, no hidden, no secret.. 

GIVE YOU 100 POINTS...





> Hello all, I've recently set up a new CRS tank after quite abit of research. Have been running for about 4 weeks now and I thought of sharing it with you guys.
> 
> Some specs below:
> Tank dimensions: 10mm 4ft x 1ft x 1.5ft divided by 6mm glass into 4 partitions
> Filter: Eheim Pro 2228 with CR, Eheim substrat pro and Biohomme plus, in order from bottom to top
> UV steriliser: Hopar 11W
> Chiller: Teco TR10
> Light: 2 x 54W Hopar 4ft T5 light switched on for 3 hours each in morning, afternoon and night (Same timing as UV steriliser)
> Substrate: ADA Amazonia II with Hayabashi mineral powder as base
> ...

----------


## kunalrsingh

Silane,
can you please send me a pic of your filter setup? my email id is [email protected]. i am interested in doing something like that.

----------


## Navanod

Very nice....drool...
Your tanks looks similar to how Polyart sets up some of their tanks

Planaria - Fenbendazole powder should kill them without killing anything else. Will also kill any hydra hidding

Snails - Try Helenas assassin snails

BBA - I'm also battling a recent outbreak :-*(

----------


## Crfan

Impressive! Just a small note, DO look out for the water dripping from your joints. 
As it might get into your electrical mains/equipment if not careful.

----------


## silane

> Silane,
> can you please send me a pic of your filter setup? my email id is [email protected]. i am interested in doing something like that.


I will take picture of my sectionised tank and show it here, actually there is no secret, I invited the boss of Polyart and his worker to view my tank years ago to study my tank and they setup a similar tank for their shop.

----------


## kian

bro schizome, this is the best CRS tank I have ever seen, great DIY skills. Thank for sharing

----------


## Navanod

> I will take picture of my sectionised tank and show it here, actually there is no secret, I invited the boss of Polyart and his worker to view my tank years ago to study my tank and they setup a similar tank for their shop.


Good grief...that design came from you?  :Surprised:

----------


## jasonlim

Nice tank setup, i did a setup for my customer design almost the same as this. But not as nice as yours. 

Hope to share more on singapore shrimps tank setup..

----------


## kck

You can drill a hole in your outlet tube at the level where you want the water to stop being drained into your sump. In case your atman pump fails, water will drain into your sump and stop at the level when air is sucked in which will break the syphoning effect.

That is if I understand your setup correctly.

----------


## schizome

> Bro, suppose you do away with the sump and connect all 4 inlets directly to the canister.
> 
> You eliminate the possibility of the sump overflowing due to pump failure, and since your entire water flow system is contained, there is no likelihood of flooding due to pump failure at all.
> 
> However, you will need to tweak your outlets very very accurately. IMO eventually one or more outlets will allow additional water throughput, and result in one partition flooding. Since all your partitions are at the same level as the tank top edge, any excess water in one chamber will overflow out of your tank and onto the floor...





> If i never observe wrongly, schizome never partition the bottom. All partitions are slightly above the soil.





> hey, you're right! i didn't see that the partitions were slightly above the tank floor. in this case, the water levels across all partitions should remain the same.


Sorry for the late reply guys. Was in camp doing my last week of NS life! Yup the water level remains quite constant despite the different rates that water flows into them due to the spacing at the bottom. The uncle in Y618 actually gave me this idea.  :Grin:

----------


## schizome

> But i agree with the direct connection to the filter canister part. Just in case of any power failure, your mother won't be killing you for flooding the living room.
> And since you partition your tank in the way you never part your bottom, get a team of hungry loaches or puffers in one of the partition throw some algra waffers in and let the puffers eat the unsuspecting flatworms. 
> -i'm poisoned by your setup-





> i really like the setup. especially the idea about using one filter for the partitions. but is the direct connections for 4 partitions a feasible idea? would be interested in doing something like that if the direct connection can work out.





> Very Very nice setup, thanks for SHARING THE FULL SETUP...
> 
> THIS IS SO CALL REAL SHARING, no hidden, no secret.. 
> 
> GIVE YOU 100 POINTS...





> Impressive! Just a small note, DO look out for the water dripping from your joints. 
> As it might get into your electrical mains/equipment if not careful.





> bro schizome, this is the best CRS tank I have ever seen, great DIY skills. Thank for sharing





> Nice tank setup, i did a setup for my customer design almost the same as this. But not as nice as yours. 
> 
> Hope to share more on singapore shrimps tank setup..



Thanks for all the comments guys. Came back today and found one hino dead under a lava rock  :Crying: 

So far the system is running quite good. Will be reinforcing it based on the comments of you guys and make it totally foolproof.

----------


## schizome

> My method was a bit simple, 1 canister filter driving a row of tanks with a spray bar across and a hidden small partition for the inlet. So is easlier to manage then yours.





> Silane,
> can you please send me a pic of your filter setup? my email id is [email protected]. i am interested in doing something like that.





> I will take picture of my sectionised tank and show it here, actually there is no secret, I invited the boss of Polyart and his worker to view my tank years ago to study my tank and they setup a similar tank for their shop.


Dear Silane,

Do post a photo of your setup so that I can compare it with mine. Nothing beats a picture!  :Laughing: 

Anyway thanks for the hinos that I bought from you that day. They are doing well in my tank!

----------


## schizome

> Very nice....drool...
> Your tanks looks similar to how Polyart sets up some of their tanks
> 
> Planaria - Fenbendazole powder should kill them without killing anything else. Will also kill any hydra hidding
> 
> Snails - Try Helenas assassin snails
> 
> BBA - I'm also battling a recent outbreak :-*(


Yup got some fenbendazole powder from bro Spid recently and it works! However my water got quite dirty with the undissolved powder on the first day. Most of it has dissolved when I came back 4 days later so I think it's about time to add in the carbon to remove the chemicals.

The snails are still bearable. Will probably sell them away when the babies grow to adult size.

And do share your solution if your BBA battle is successful! Mine is still existing but I am too tired to remove it today haha.




> You can drill a hole in your outlet tube at the level where you want the water to stop being drained into your sump. In case your atman pump fails, water will drain into your sump and stop at the level when air is sucked in which will break the syphoning effect.
> 
> That is if I understand your setup correctly.


I think this is by far the simplest idea that can solve the flooding problem. Will probably use this one and drill this weekend so I do not have to take away my sump. Should I drill a hole in only one outlet tube or all 4?

----------


## kunalrsingh

any update on this?

----------


## taytay

what are those floating plants?

----------


## sianzation

very solid design. regretted selling off my 4ft tank and stand.

----------


## p.albert

thats wow hahah. nice partioning and all. the plants are beautiful too. great job dude. can see why that left u broke hahha.

by the way, can anyone kindly tell me the shrimp breed of spids' DP? not the scientific name, the common name would be good enough. thanks guys

----------


## schizome

Thanks guys!

Not much updates as of now as I've been busy working. Some of my CRS died though  :Sad:  Transferred most of my sakuras to another tank with a more neutral pH. Started keeping yellow shrimps in the same conditions as the sakuras too as I feel in love with their colour. Heh. Still trying to figure out a way to install the toilet bowl float valve in the sump tank.

The floating plants are amazonian frogbits.

The shrimp in spid's dp should be snow/golden white CRS.

By the way, bro Jojoe has an even more solid tank set-up than mine so you guys should check out his posts! His tanks make mine feel noobish  :Opps:

----------


## schizome

Still not much updates on my 4ft so here's pictures of my 2 x 1ft cube tanks. Mainly sakuras, yellow shrimps and dark blue tigers.



My most favourite piece until it passed away this afternoon due to old age.  :Crying:

----------


## silane

The blue shrimps are nice... but they dont look like belong to tiger shrimps, do you have closer pic by their side?

----------


## schizome

Oh they're not? I threw them into the same tank with my sakuras on the premise that they won't interbreed. What shrimps are these then?

----------


## silane

More pic of those blue, please, look like neocaridina.

----------


## schizome

Blue pearl shrimps perhaps?

----------


## silane

These are commom wild caught shrimp with trade name Blue bee belongs to neocaridina genus.

Can't be blue tiger nor blue pearl. Blue pearl aren't that blue and cost more as they are bred.

----------


## ymmij

fantastic setup here... your 4ft is impressive...

----------


## schizome

> These are commom wild caught shrimp with trade name Blue bee belongs to neocaridina genus.
> 
> Can't be blue tiger nor blue pearl. Blue pearl aren't that blue and cost more as they are bred.


Ahh I see. Thanks for identifying! Threw them into my CRS tank to prevent them from cross breeding with my Sakuras.




> fantastic setup here... your 4ft is impressive...


Thanks! :Grin:

----------


## carlfsk

> I will take picture of my sectionised tank and show it here, actually there is no secret, I invited the boss of Polyart and his worker to view my tank years ago to study my tank and they setup a similar tank for their shop.


Hey boss, any pictures of your tankset?

----------


## windcharm

I realized that the temperature/PH sensor is placed at the last/first partition and there is no holes between each partitions, this may not give you a good reading. You may want to customise some holes between each partitions and block them with some fine nets or sponges for water "exchange".

This also help to maintain a same water level for each of the partitions without having the difficulties to adjust each of the "taps"

----------


## silane

> Hey boss, any pictures of your tankset?


Can go to Polyart to see their tank, it is based on mine.

You can also go to my blog to see my tank.

My Youtube videos show my tanks.

Very soon, as fast as the model agree, I will do a HD video on sectionized tank setup based on a simple solution that was proven to work.

There are many information on my setup and tanks, just do a search in forums and internet, you will see.

----------


## schizome

> I realized that the temperature/PH sensor is placed at the last/first partition and there is no holes between each partitions, this may not give you a good reading. You may want to customise some holes between each partitions and block them with some fine nets or sponges for water "exchange".
> 
> This also help to maintain a same water level for each of the partitions without having the difficulties to adjust each of the "taps"


The partitions are not all the way to the bottom so water can still flow freely between the partitions in the tank. The tank water is also mixed when they get primed into the sump. I guess there might a slight pH difference between the partitions but I don't think it's much to worry about.  :Grin:

----------


## taytay

I just love your 4 ft tank. sorry for another plants question but what is that little plant in your mosuras section? the tall thin one with the white buds at the top? awesome setup

----------


## schizome

It's called zhong guo gu jin. Don't know the english name though. Any bros can help?

I bought it that bunch from Seaview for slightly below 10 dollars.

----------


## taytay

I can't find it in English and I have never seen anything like it. I really like it though.
Any way I could buy some and have it mailed to me in California?

----------


## schizome

Mm probably need some pro to ID that plant for us. Mine withered and died a few days ago btw. Don't know what's the cause of it as there are no other apparent deaths of shrimps nor plants.

Perhaps you could try searching for it in your country first after getting a confirmation on the scientific name?

----------


## vynzs

whats the name of the floating plants? And does it reduce nitrate or nitrate? :Smile:

----------


## schizome

It's called amazonian frogbit. It's for reducing nitrates.  :Wink:

----------


## vynzs

> It's called amazonian frogbit. It's for reducing nitrates.


Thanks for the info.. But wouldnt it block yr lighting to yr other plants...

----------


## schizome

Yup it does that's why I always have to clear the excess frogbits. Mosses don't need much light by the way so they'll survive  :Grin:

----------


## vynzs

> Yup it does that's why I always have to clear the excess frogbits. Mosses don't need much light by the way so they'll survive


Good thats ans my question.. Anyway Awesome Set Up.. Thats a real cool set up u got there with yr DIY ideas..  :Well done:

----------


## schizome

Haha thanks!

Couldn't have done it without all the informative articles and threads here on AQ!

----------


## Galatea

Beautiful tank setup. Hope to see more updates from you soon.  :Well done:

----------


## vynzs

bro' how often do u add yr liquid fetrz and how much u add.. Recently also using the brand seachum ...

----------


## schizome

Oh I stopped adding excel to my CRS tank. Only dose about one capful every other day in my 2ft tank with fishes.

----------


## vynzs

> Oh I stopped adding excel to my CRS tank. Only dose about one capful every other day in my 2ft tank with fishes.


Cos i dont know if this brand is shrimp safe.. Afraid may have some side effects to the shrimps..

----------


## stormhawk

> I can't find it in English and I have never seen anything like it. I really like it though.
> Any way I could buy some and have it mailed to me in California?


The small plant you are looking for is an Eriocaulon species. I do not know the exact name though. There are species of Eriocaulon native to the USA, but I don't think you'll easily find them, since they are mostly marsh plants.

@schizome,

By the way, great set-up on the 4 footer. I think next time I'll do something similar for my fish breeding tanks.

----------


## schizome

I just got my LX3 today and was testing it out so here's some pictures!

Sakuras







Mosura



Snow Whites



Pure Red Line Grades A-S






What are you looking at  :Blah: 

Will post more photos if I can figure out how to use the manual mode like a professional!

----------


## nasty12

excellent pictures!!! 
wish my camera was this good!=/

----------


## edwardchuajh

schizome,

your blue shrimps are exactly the kind I'm looking for, may I know where you got them?

----------


## schizome

> excellent pictures!!! 
> wish my camera was this good!=/


Haha thanks! If you set aside a budget to get a camera instead of shrimps you'll find that you can get a pretty decent one  :Grin: 




> schizome,
> 
> your blue shrimps are exactly the kind I'm looking for, may I know where you got them?


Hello Edward, I got them from OTF at Pasir Ris Farmway. Not all of them are blue though they vary from brown to black.

----------


## bai

Nice setup & shrimp...

----------


## eviltrain

any new updates?

----------


## globalcookie

This is the first time I am viewing this thread and must say the setup is very impressive. (edit) Just observed, when you mentioned gap at the bottom, you mean a small gap between the partition and the bottom of the tank. The gap is 'covered' by the soil, so water can still flow between the different sections, and maintaining water level.

I saw that you mentioned the pipes fits perfectly and there are no leaks. Here's something you can consider. Hardware shops should have some compound to glue PVC pipes together. It is a rather small metal container with a brush. The metal can is orange in color. If you do use it, PLEASE NOTE, to let the compound dry overnight and drain it with water to be safe. The compound can be very harmful.

I am wondering once again, if I were to setup a 3 feet tank in the office (custom size) using similar concept of partitioning, wouldn't that allow me to keep more shrimps speices or do selective breeding? Any rough indication how much would a 3ft customized tank cost (eg 3x1x1 ft)?

----------


## schizome

> Nice setup & shrimp...


Thanks.




> any new updates?


Hardware:
I did away with the 'sump' because the fear of the pump malfunctioning while I'm sleeping/out of the house is causing me some stress. So the outlets of the sponge filters are connected directly to the canister then to the chiller. Made a DIY 'cabinet cover' with plastic sheets from popular and velcro too to improve the aesthetic value of the tank. Have also recently obtained some foam insulation for pipes so will try to install those onto my pipes soon.

Shrimps:
Shrimps are doing well, sakuras are breeding way faster than my CRS although there are some pregnant ones running around. Silane was also nice enough to include a BDS mosura female in his last sales for me and it has just gotten pregnant yesterday with a tremendous amount of eggs!  :Grin: 
Pure red line CRS have been pregnant for about a month or so already but have yet to see their offspring.  :Crying: 
Threw some yellow shrimps into one of the partitions as well and I must say their growth rate is much faster than those in the 1feet cube.

Will take some pictures when I have the time!




> This is the first time I am viewing this thread and must say the setup is very impressive. (edit) Just observed, when you mentioned gap at the bottom, you mean a small gap between the partition and the bottom of the tank. The gap is 'covered' by the soil, so water can still flow between the different sections, and maintaining water level.
> 
> I saw that you mentioned the pipes fits perfectly and there are no leaks. Here's something you can consider. Hardware shops should have some compound to glue PVC pipes together. It is a rather small metal container with a brush. The metal can is orange in color. If you do use it, PLEASE NOTE, to let the compound dry overnight and drain it with water to be safe. The compound can be very harmful.
> 
> I am wondering once again, if I were to setup a 3 feet tank in the office (custom size) using similar concept of partitioning, wouldn't that allow me to keep more shrimps speices or do selective breeding? Any rough indication how much would a 3ft customized tank cost (eg 3x1x1 ft)?


Thank you. The pipes have still not leaked from day one so I'll leave them as such.
I think a 3x1x1 10mm tank with partitions should be between the range of $100-$200. I got my tank for abit more than $200 if I remember correctly (mine's 1.5ft in height so 1ft height should be cheaper).  :Grin:

----------


## globalcookie

The price you mentioned are for the tank only (without wrough iron stand) I suppose? At slightly more than $200 for your 4ft tank, I think the price seems reasonable.

Where did you custom your tank? Or is the price quite common among tank makers?

I just decommission a 1ft setup. I can try do some calculation if I can also decommission my 2ft and replace it with a 3ft tank.

----------


## schizome

> The price you mentioned are for the tank only (without wrough iron stand) I suppose? At slightly more than $200 for your 4ft tank, I think the price seems reasonable.
> 
> Where did you custom your tank? Or is the price quite common among tank makers?
> 
> I just decommission a 1ft setup. I can try do some calculation if I can also decommission my 2ft and replace it with a 3ft tank.


The price is for the tank only. I think the price should be roughly the same among tank makers. Had mine made at Y618 where I bought the bulk of my stuff from.

Heh I think getting a huge enough tank will keep you away from the urge of upgrading again in the near future. But seems I'm wrong after seeing Jojoe's setup!

----------


## bai

> The price is for the tank only. I think the price should be roughly the same among tank makers. Had mine made at Y618 where I bought the bulk of my stuff from.
> 
> Heh I think getting a huge enough tank will keep you away from the urge of upgrading again in the near future. But seems I'm wrong after seeing Jojoe's setup!


The poison for this hobby is not upgrading to bigger tank is adding more bigger tank...lol

----------


## eviltrain

Join me and we build shrimp rack together  :Grin:

----------


## globalcookie

The problem with upgrading is never ending. I am tempted to get a 3ft partitioned tank maybe with 3 partitioned areas (2 small, 1 large) if I would like to try selective breeding. 

But than again, I could use those isolation tank (breeding containers) if I am just doing selective for fun.

----------


## eviltrain

problem is CRS will need large amount of water to be more stress free( in my case ). Those small tanks will be difficult to keep their temperature low.

----------


## schizome

Some updates, took these photos over a period of time but haven't gotten the time to post them so here goes:

Did away with the 'sump' because of fear of the pump failing anytime. Added insulation to the pipes to keep the water cold for a longer period of time.





Made quite a few changes to the flora in the tank too.

*Partition 1* (yellow shrimps and lousier grade CRS which i do not want to breed):







*Partition 2* (A-S grade Pure Red Line):



Grazing on star moss, which is my favourite now!










PRL shrimplet!


*Partition 3* (snow whites):







*Partition 4* (fire reds/mosuras):








Some observations:

1) Yellow shrimps in my CRS tank seems to be breeding much faster than those kept in normal temperature of about 28-29C when it used to be the other way round.

2) Pure red lines, though the nicest to look at, are breeding VERY VERY slowly. Till now, I've only seen about 5 shrimplets or so. Their 'berry-ing' rate is also very slow with many mature females running around not carrying eggs.

3) Snow whites are also super inactive (they don't respond readily to food that I throw in) and somehow I think its due to the dense moss that is in the partition with an abundance of algae for them to eat. A small number of them also have parts of shells that are transparent, which I threw into the first partition.

4) Fire reds are very hard to breed, for me at least. Very hard to find good and fertile males to throw inside with the females. The mosuras on the other hand, have given me quite a number of shrimplets.

5) I've realised that the partitions with neocaridinas (red and yellow shrimps) are much 'cleaner' than the partitions without them, in the sense that there is totally no algae growing in those partitions.

6) I've also been battling this critter that thrives in my tank.


Silver and grows up to 1cm long and scurries around quite swiftly between plants and under driftwood. Very much like silverfish that you see in old books. The only way i can catch them up is to either suck them with a tube or using tweezers. Despite me checking the tank everyday and catching a few each time, their population doesn't seem to diminish. Very irritating. 

Anyone knows what this is called and have any remedies for it?

----------


## bai

Wow nice shrimp...I like the Pure Red Line.....Hope I will have some in my future tankset which will be doing soon.

----------


## insider

I think the fire red don't respond well to the temperture as the same as your mosuras thats why it don't breed too well.

----------


## MrsBullterrier08

Very nice shrimps  :Smug:

----------


## mikeang

very nice! feels like watching fish at Underwater world.

----------


## rascal

hi, i want to do something like yours. but can u teach me?
email me at : [email protected]

----------


## binniez

Hmmm.. I seem to have that sliver bug in my tank too.. There is nothing that will kill them though.. I tried vermax, febendenzol but nothing seem to work.. And they really seem to multiply very fast.. I should be tearing down that tank when i get a new one running.. Very unsightly to look at.. Any bros with this problem? Any method to remove them?

----------


## sfc

well done, nice setup ... keep it up...

----------


## Shaihulud

That silver bug is a gammarus, I find them sensitive to medication, more so than shrimps. My fish likes to eat them.

----------


## binniez

Hmmm.. Not responding as well as i would like them to be.. Not even a full dose of vermax will kill them..

----------


## schizome

Sorry guys was away on a long trip.




> Wow nice shrimp...I like the Pure Red Line.....Hope I will have some in my future tankset which will be doing soon.





> Very nice shrimps





> very nice! feels like watching fish at Underwater world.





> well done, nice setup ... keep it up...


Thanks guys!





> I think the fire red don't respond well to the temperture as the same as your mosuras thats why it don't breed too well.


Mm that might be the case. My second generation of yellow shrimps are also not breeding as well as the first generation. Might be the cause of inbreeding.. Anyone has nice yellows to let go so I can inject a new line of genes?




> hi, i want to do something like yours. but can u teach me?
> email me at : [email protected]


Have emailed you!




> Hmmm.. I seem to have that sliver bug in my tank too.. There is nothing that will kill them though.. I tried vermax, febendenzol but nothing seem to work.. And they really seem to multiply very fast.. I should be tearing down that tank when i get a new one running.. Very unsightly to look at.. Any bros with this problem? Any method to remove them?





> That silver bug is a gammarus, I find them sensitive to medication, more so than shrimps. My fish likes to eat them.





> Hmmm.. Not responding as well as i would like them to be.. Not even a full dose of vermax will kill them..


They have multiplied exponentially while I was gone for 2 weeks. Spent the whole of yesterday picking them out from my tank. I've tried fenbendezol on my tank but that only seems to remove the planarias and hydras. The only way for me now is to pick them out with tweezers individually and throw them into my fishtank. I think there should be a medication in the market that targets only gammarus right?

----------


## schizome

Had nothing to do this morning so took some shots!

One of my favourite flowerheads so far.



This is the partition where I keep my PRL and super yellow shrimps. I have only 2 females and 1 male of this colour intensity so I'm hoping that they breed!

----------


## Cross

Great to see your success on PRL.  :Smile:  2 thumbs up

----------


## schizome

Haha not as much as yours! Mine are breeding very very slowly!  :Sad:

----------


## Cross

Slow and steady does it, but it is worth the patience and wait :Grin:

----------


## insider

hi brocan i know where you get those insulation for the water pipe? Thanks.

----------


## eviltrain

can get from those who sell and fix aircon.

----------


## WiNd08

Very beautiful setup bro Schizome  :Smile:  

Makes me think that I should've partitioned my tank too! Anyway, your insulation pipe design inspired me to do the same hehehe :Angel:

----------


## schizome

> Slow and steady does it, but it is worth the patience and wait


Haha yea I hope so!




> hi brocan i know where you get those insulation for the water pipe? Thanks.





> can get from those who sell and fix aircon.


Yep if you're lucky you can get it for free because it is quite cheap!




> Very beautiful setup bro Schizome  
> 
> Makes me think that I should've partitioned my tank too! Anyway, your insulation pipe design inspired me to do the same hehehe


Ahaha I'm sure you can find another space somehow to set up a new tank heehee!

----------


## rascal

hi!! hows your tank going now? is the filter sufficient enough??

----------


## schizome

> hi!! hows your tank going now? is the filter sufficient enough??


Hello! Yup all's going fine! It's pretty matured now so the frequency of pregnancy is higher. No problems with the filter at all though I think I should have gone with a higher hp chiller.

----------


## rascal

Good to hear that!!! post more picture?? why not u put 1 or 2 WR or KK in it?

----------


## schizome

Haha will take more when I'm free! Saving up for those! Will probably only buy them when I set up a rack after the soil expires.

----------


## rascal

hi.. thanks.. by the way if you put WR or KK in now will it survive?? they need better condition than CRS?? because i was wanting to do a set up like yours but with WR or KK in it.. need advise??  :Smile:

----------


## schizome

I'm quite confident that they would. While the mortality rate may be abit higher than normal CRS, they require the same parameters after all.

Anyone want to donate some to me for trying? :P

----------


## Cristiano

I used to have that pest in my tank.
I remove all my plants and I can see where all of them are hiding.
Then I remove all of them with a net.
After that I rescape my tank.
Now no more bugs.

Only slugs left.

----------


## schizome

Ahaha I'm too lazy to do that. My fissidens are too thick so even if I remove those on the soil there will still be some stuck among the plants.

----------


## schizome

Took some pictures recently and here's one I think is nice

----------


## Limy

Wah power crses.. nice photo nice shrimps.. lol..

----------


## newlife

> Took some pictures recently and here's one I think is nice


Very nice....

----------


## rascal

wow!!! nice and solid CRS!!! Congrates for having lots of Big mamas getting pregnant!

----------


## schizome

Haha thanks! They still mostly throw out hinos though. Guess I have to wait a few more generations to clean up the mosuras!

----------


## newlife

> Haha thanks! They still mostly throw out hinos though. Guess I have to wait a few more generations to clean up the mosuras!


Hee....put them on sales....

----------


## schizome

> Hee....put them on sales....


Haha soon soon. They are all less than 0.5cm now!

----------


## rascal

nice pictures man!!! hmm your ADA II soil where you buy??

By the way cant wait for your sales :Smile:

----------


## schizome

> nice pictures man!!! hmm your ADA II soil where you buy??
> 
> By the way cant wait for your sales


Mm I bought my soil from Y618. I believe a few other shops carry ADA II as well.

Heh should be selling some shrimps in one to two months time!

----------


## rascal

hi, bro u used ADA Amozonia II, your water got become yellowish or clear??

----------


## hyun007

> hi, bro u used ADA Amozonia II, your water got become yellowish or clear??


If you do not have driftwood in your tank, it might because of the peat from ADA II.
ADA II does contained peat, even though ADA refused to disclose the content for the soil.

It does not cause harm to the water as it helps to lower PH for your CRS.

Just do weekly water change, it will get better.

----------


## stan2606

Hi! Nice set-ups!
Can I ask what species is the spiky rosette plant which is sending up tall vertical structures?
Thanks!

----------


## rcw

nice tank and setup!beautiful prl you got!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## stan2606

> Hi! Nice set-ups!
> Can I ask what species is the spiky rosette plant which is sending up tall vertical structures?
> Thanks!


Oh it is _Cyperus haspan viviparous (Cyperus prolifer)_

----------


## ymmij

nice setup. what are the plants in there?

----------

